# A New Wood For Me



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Creosote Bush






[]


















































Never used this wood before, figured it would break too easily. It's a very hard dense wood.
Seems to be very strong. Did a pull on it couldn't split it. Has some unusual pretty markings.
Finished with couple coats of BLO, let it dry a few days buffed it down with an old shirt.
I then applied Howards FeednWax combination of beeswax carnuba and lemon oil.
After drying a couple hours wiped it down and buffed w/ cotton wheel. I like it a lot!

Thanks for looking...Jim


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

That is a beautiful fork.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

purty. isn't that an ingredient in bug repellent or something?


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

I like it a bunch!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That turned out really well!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is a right handsome fork!


----------



## Natty Fork (Jul 18, 2012)

Beautiful slingshot!

Is that spalting or grain?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great natural Jim.


----------



## onesaxplayer (Jul 22, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I have never seen, or heard of it. But, I know its absolutely beautiful. And a dang nice job with it you did!


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Very warm, and rich wood.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Stunning! Like I've said before, never overlook the bush.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

muy bonita madera amigo. y lel tacto que tienes para tratar la madera estupendo.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> That is a right handsome fork!


Yep, Handsome fork made by Handsome guy


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks to all of you! Tried to multiQuote but it wouldn"t let me!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work there. You must have found a big bush to get that fork from, but it was worth it. Don't stand downwind from a fire where you are burning the scraps though. The smoke burns the eyes worse than just about anything. My grandma used to make tea out of the leaves of those darn things, said something about helping digestion. Tasted like bush leaf tea to me, and I didn't have any digestion problems, so I usually passed on it.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

The tan, brown, golden brown, the swirl of the grain, it is one of the nicest naturals I've seen. Good find and excellent work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

jskeen said:


> The tan, brown, golden brown, the swirl of the grain, it is one of the nicest naturals I've seen. Good find and excellent work. Thanks for sharing.


 Thank you, the markings really suprised me.

The one on the left under the chisel.


----------



## Maomao (Feb 12, 2012)

beautiful !


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

wow, all perfect the grain wood and the slingshot too


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Maomao said:


> wow, all perfect the grain wood and the slingshot too


Thank you my friends!


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

Dang Jim, you are really cranking them out, im working on a few at the moment but they are all mesquite, ill have to try the creosote sometime, you know its like super flammable wood right?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

mrpaint said:


> Dang Jim, you are really cranking them out, im working on a few at the moment but they are all mesquite, ill have to try the creosote sometime, you know its like super flammable wood right?


It sure has a surprising look to it. These hae been in the making for some time, finish a few up ocasionally.
You checked your PMs lately?


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

*What a nice fork you got yourself. The grain is so nice. Great job!!*


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Xidoo said:


> *What a nice fork you got yourself. The grain is so nice. Great job!!*


 Thankyou my friend!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice Jim I know where there is a big bunch of creosote. I will have to take a look and see what I can find in forks.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> Nice Jim I know where there is a big bunch of creosote. I will have to take a look and see what I can find in forks.


 Thanks Roger! It's a hard wood alittle brittle on the edges. Definately worth a go!
Jim


----------



## Claudio (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow, awesome natural! Have to get up to the high desert and see if I can get a fork or two.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

That sling has it all! Beauty. Function. Form. Personality! That is a 10+ I think that one would be with me all the time. I like it a lot!


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

This newbie is getting fired up to go exploring for new materials. Thank you rockslinger for the motivation with this stylish natural.


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

resembles some kind of rosewood, nice job


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

That is one fine looking fork my friend ,nice work.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

That`s funny Jim, I just cut a creosote fork the other day, hope mine turns out as well, nice job


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

AZ Stinger said:


> That`s funny Jim, I just cut a creosote fork the other day, hope mine turns out as well, nice job


 I have a couple more I'm working on, hard to find creosote forks big enough.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

the one I got is huge, standing dead, beautiful wood inside but it`s hard as a rock


----------

